# Trooper Landon Weaver



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Landon E. Weaver*
Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Friday, December 30, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Landon Weaver was shot and killed when he and another trooper responded to a domestic disturbance at a rural home on Bakers Hollow Road in Juniata Township, Huntingdon County, at approximately 6:30 pm.

He had responded to the home to investigate a protective order violation when he was shot. The subject who shot him had been released on bail on a felony charge earlier in the month. The subject was located the following morning is and is now deceased.

Trooper Weaver had served with the Pennsylvania State Police for only one year and was assigned to Troop G. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Tyree Blocker
Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5599


----------

